# Sharing files between a TV and computer



## shredder2 (Mar 2, 2010)

No, this is not ust a crazy idea, my Philips 8000 series TV has NET-TV function nad is connected to my router via network cable. So is thecomputer. So they should be LANned. The internet comes through and as far as i understand, the TV recognises to some extent my computer(somewhere in the settings of the tv was my computers username). The instruction tells specifically what to do, but it expects to have a home network, probably. It says to open a network and connections center, but there is none in XP. How do i set the network up between a TV?
Please move thread into appropriate forum, if this is not the right one


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

We can assist you here. I may be able to further help you if I know the Product No. of your TV. For now here's the support site of Phillips.


----------



## shredder2 (Mar 2, 2010)

37PFL8694H/12 is the number


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

FAQ's regarding network set up.


----------



## shredder2 (Mar 2, 2010)

didn't really find anything there that would help me
As i understand, i somehow make my computer pretend to be a server, real question i think is, how do i do that


----------

